# CamelBak Milspec Crux/Antidote Hydration Reservoir Review



## Craig64

*❄ CamelBak Milspec Crux/Antidote Hydration Reservoir Review (part 2)*


CamelBak has claimed that the drinking tube was increased in diameter and now delivers 20% more water flow with each draw. In addition with the Milspec editions you get an extra long insulated hose length of 1180mm. The Big Bite Valve is a self-sealing silicone design and has an upgraded on-off lever that creates a simple and ergonomic way to shut off the water with one hand for an entirely leak-proof system.
I've never had any leaking issues whilst riding with this 2 stage shut off system.












The Crux and Antidote drinking tube continues to connect to the reservoir with CamelBaks proven drink tube Quick Link™ System and allows the tube to be easily disconnected via the reservoirs HydroLock™ exit port which automatically shuts itself off for a leak-proof removal while refilling. You still need to be careful of any remaining water in the tube during the disconnection, but blowing it into the reservoir before hand alleviates almost all of the residue.












When Snowboarding you are running the CamelBak Crux/Antidote through the ringer so it is important to have the reservoir protected. I grabbed the insulator pack in 2 litre for the Antidote and my previous 2 L civilian spec. These aren't cheap and cost around $Au40 delivered to Australia.













*❄ CamelBak Antidote 2 litre reservoir with insulated protection sleeve (Coyote Brown)*












*❄ CamelBak Crux 1.5 litre reservoir with insulated protection sleeve (Black).*

When I recently grabbed the new Crux 1.5L I had to pull out the over-locker to trim it down to the correct size which was a cheaper option than buying a new 1.5 litre cover. As the QLS exit port was in a different place with the 2.0L model I had to modify it down to the best I could.

Now you may ask how does the insulation sleeves work in solid sub zero temperatures. I've used the CamelBak Antidote in Hokkaido (around sub -15C) and it work really well with the water in the Reservoir staying liquid. It is absolutely essential to blow back after each drink to clear the drinking tube as even with an insulated cover it will ice up pretty quickly if there is any fluid within. This consequently renders the CamelBak useless until it melts.

Another important accessory is the Camelbak Reservoir Dryer. 
So let's start here....., this is one of those items that is fairly overpriced for what you get...., 2 small pieces of molded plastic. It really looks like it's only worth about $3.










However...., it's absolutely brilliant for what it does. Really easy to attach to your reservoir as it locks into the hoses QLS attachment point.











The 2nd piece is used to open the reservoir and allow air to circulate and assist in the drying out the internal area of the bladder. I've used the hose mounting point in the past to suspend the reservoir but this is far superior and does the job perfectly. Just treat it with care as it's not the most robust item there.

An essential item for your Camelbak even though it's a bit pricey.












The Camelbak Crux/Antidote needs to be carried in a backpack that is Hydration compatible ie has the ability for the drinking tube to be channeled to the shoulder strap. Without this ability you have to work an exit point out of the bag through the main bag zipper.










My Quiksilver Travis Rice Platinum 24L back pack has the ability to channel the drinking tube through the centre of the right shoulder strap and exit via a zippered opening on the outside.












Both the Crux and Antidote have a hook which enables the reservoir to be supported vertically inside the backpack. I have used Kevlar cord roped through the internal clips in the bag.


All CamelBak products, Crux/Antidote Reservoirs are covered by the CamelBak Got Your Bak lifetime Warranty,













The CamelBak Antidote and Crux reservoirs are both brilliant Hydration systems that work superbly with Snowboard riding. They are a high quality, durable product and perform brilliantly in all the weather conditions you can put them through.

A genuine 5 Star product. ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## Craig64

Behind the scenes Engineering of CamelBak.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker

Wear Camelback Wear a Camelback on the mountain -1,500

worth the loss of 1500 gnar points?


----------



## Legendaryl

I always have this question, will these water bags burst if I fall on it while snowboarding?


----------



## Eivind så klart

Legendaryl said:


> I always have this question, will these water bags burst if I fall on it while snowboarding?


I’ve done a few otb’s on the bike and landed on my back with my camelback in the pack. Have’nt bursted yet.


----------



## Phedder

Legendaryl said:


> I always have this question, will these water bags burst if I fall on it while snowboarding?


I've raced back down to the car park after becoming saturated when mine burst on a -20 Celsius day after a fall, but that was user error. I must not have properly closed it, the fall forced the cap open and suddenly my butt was *very* cold...


----------



## Legendaryl

Thanks @Eivind så klart and @Phedder... oh so basically most of the time I shouldn’t burst with a regular snowboard fall (assuming the cap and everything is turned tighten correctly)?


----------

